# which trick frist



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Ollies are a great place to start. Being able to pop and land in transition, all while keeping your board and body quiet and sound. I would say to do this around the mountain and not in the park. Find natural bumps and other things to ollie over.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

That is top on my list. 


I guess i should give some focus as to what i wanna do this season. I wanna be able to do 360*+ butters. And would like to be able to goo off small to mid sized jumps


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Any help guys


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

For butters, you definitely wanna have nose presses and tail presses down. As for small jumps and 3's its all about being able to keep your board and body sound in the air first, then 1's and then 3's. Thats my opinion.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Go full speed and pop of rollers into their transitions. Get a feel for air time. Then try a small 1 foot or 2 foot jump. Remember that the landing is always at an angle, sometimes what looks flat is not flat, because its going down the mountain. Never §stand up straight" in the air.

ALWAYS jump flat off your board, never on an edge. Never brake slide in front of a turn. Commit. Straight toward it not on an edge, pop straight over it and land flat - never on your back foort.

Have fun, mybe wear crash pads, because at first you will land on your hips.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Is their something i dont know about butters cause they sound easy. I know it wont be easy when im on the hill. But they really do sound easy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Frontside and backside 180's will open up a world of tricks...they're essential to learning how to rotate your shoulders properly for all other tricks. Start doing them off small rollers and knuckles of jumps until you get really good at them and you'll be on your way to learning a multitude of tricks from there.


----------



## absolutpeak (Jan 13, 2010)

and, do you think it is possible to start over with an all mountain board? this season i am planning to work on tricks and i have a custom 08, i find it a bit hard for this kind of stuff, i mean for tricks. any recommendations?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I would suggest riding switch more if you don't already.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> G
> ALWAYS jump flat off your board, never on an edge. Never brake slide in front of a turn. Commit. Straight toward it not on an edge, pop straight over it and land flat - never on your back foort.



this is horrible advice. whenever you are hitting a jump, you want to ALWAYS, ALWAYS be on a slight edge


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

ollie, manual, butters... once you ollie, then you can balance on a press easier, once you can press, then butters will be really easy.

switch riding isnt absolutely necessary till you start 180s, but might as well practice some switch riding while you're at it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

What I have always done when learning tricks is to visualize me doing the trick in a very deliberate way. Going through each part of the trick. If I can get through that then I can usually learn the trick. This is also how I determine what trick I learn next. The visualizing allows me to see what trick will be easiest with my current skill set.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Indy grab. It's a good first trick.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I havent gotten spins down very well but I really like trying out new grabs.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

earl_je said:


> switch riding isnt absolutely necessary till you start 180s, but might as well practice some switch riding while you're at it.


True. I did find that my regular riding improved a lot after I started riding switch more. I also found that learning 180's was easier rolling in switch and landing regular, felt more natural.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Ollies --> straight airs --> straight air with grabs --> 180's --> 360's

Remember when practicing straight air jumps to do them both reg and switch. Also practice spin jumps both frontside and backside as well as reg and switch. That way you can get all 4 jumps for a specific spin on lock.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

This is the order I would recommend:

1) learn how to ride flat on your board for extended periods at a time. You should, be able to stay flat for at least 20-30 seconds. The reason, I say this (some people may disagree) is that staying flat is crucial for hitting the bigger kickers and it will train your body to land flat as well (some people will disagree, saying you should be landing on a slight edge)

2) hit small jumps, like the ones at the kid's terrain park. Don't worry about Ollieing, just ride off the jumps and get a feel for bieng in the Air.

3) hit bigger jumps

4) learn grabs and practice ollieing

5) Start doing ride on boxes, then ride on rails, then jump on rails 

6) LEARN TO RIDE SWITCH, before you attempt butters, 180's, etc

7) Learn how to do 1's 

8) 3's

9) That's where I am so, I can't go much further


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Start riding switch, when you've got it down start hitting small jumps switch and landing switch. This will help you step into 180's


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well I havent gotten spins down very well but I really like trying out new grabs.


i ride with a regular stance. whenever i go off jumps and grab with my back (right) hand i am doing an indy. but when i go off a jump and grab with my right (now front) hand am i doing an indy or a mute?


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

mikemounlio said:


> Is their something i dont know about butters cause they sound easy. I know it wont be easy when im on the hill. But they really do sound easy.


Actually it depends on the kind of buttering you wanna do. If you just want to do easy stuff like tail and nose presses, then sure, no problem. The moment you travel into the territory of rotational butters and combining it with popping of edges into different combos, then increased edge awareness comes in and thats where it gets tricky. Even riding and getting ur turns down isnt quite it. When you load up for a trick, riding needs to be kind of second nature, i.e. invisible and you dont really focus on it, its more like an instinct. Plenty of good advice thrown in for this thread already which I'd echo. My own 2 cents on first trick to try would be:

a)Tail Presses and Ollies - why? cos it trains u to load your tail, and shift ur weight back
b) Nose Presses and Nollies - why? trains you to load your nose and shift your weight front
Taken together, both these help you to learn how to stabilise your body in the air and give you some inkling into how to land. Then go pop off some rollers to get the hang of air time. When you get good at that, THEN, you think of jumps. There a whole lot more explanation for jumps, which I dont think for the sake of safety should be simplified and I wont address them here. same with jibbing. 

c)Frontside 180s and Frontside 360s off flat ground- why? to learn how to use your heel edge
d)Backside 180s and Backside 360s off flat ground - why? cos you need to learn how to use your toe edge. 
In the process of this (esp the 180s) you will need to learn to ride out switch. Its very important because not all the time we complete our intended 360 and 720 rotations off big jumps, drops and tricky situations. Even when you do simple flatland butters, you will encounter a situation where u need to throw a trick from switch or land switch. Dont be that ugly dude that once he goes to switch, the only tricks he knows is "revert" and "revert attempt to edge catch to bail".

Think once you get the hang of all of these, u'll figure out that some of those "advanced" tricks are a matter of more speed, scale, trying and confidence. Good luck!


----------

